# Potty Training on a Boat



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It probably wouldn't be much different than people in Apts that use potty pads until they grow up. You'll just transition from pad to nothing. Potty pads are scented so it helps attract them to Ppotty there.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

The AstroTurf sounds like a great idea. I do not have any on boat experience but can relate. My boys were raised to become guide dogs and one of the things their program required was that they always relieve themselves on leash not walking, in place (within the length of the leash) and on pavement so clearly similar in terms of confined area. It's good you are starting from puppyhood. We were instructed and what we did was that they always went from the crate straight outside to "busy" if there was success they were showered with tons of praise and treat and were allowed to then stay out of the crate for play time. If there was no busy success they went back into the crate a bit until we thought they should try again with the same guidelines regarding success. After having been out long enough that they may need to busy again they went outside to try, if there was success it was joyful praise and they continued to stay out. If there was no success that was ok, no cause for concern but they needed to go back to the crate for a bit to start the cycle again. This is not to say they spent all their time in the crate but in the early training they needed to make the connection that busying in the right place at the right time resulted in play and praise. It all went well for us and they all had it down in a few days. I think this really applies to potty training in general but for us it was really the confined area that made it a bit more challenging. You said that your pup will have to do this from time to time. My suggestion would be that you start with teaching the targeting first so that this becomes what feels natural. If you can regularly step on land to busy how about taking or leaving a piece of AstroTurf in a convenient area so that it can be practiced on all the time. I would reinforce it by going on the boat regularly even when not needed. I hope I've offered some helpful ideas, good luck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think using the turf would be better, I found a few online you can take a look at. I'm not a fan of puppy pads at all, I think it would make it hard whenever you are on land and want your pup to use grass to go potty. 

Tinkle Turf by Prevue Pet | Dog Housetraining Aids|Indoor Dog Potty

There are three sizes available for this one-

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DCWA4C?psc=1[/ame]


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I think that might do the trick. Gives a whole new meaning to the term "poop deck". Lol


----------

